# Cheap Gaming mouse



## PG Abydos (May 25, 2012)

as title says below 1.2K?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 26, 2012)

None other than Logitech G400 @ 1.4k.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 26, 2012)

Logitech G300 @1.3 Link Here or Or Try This Lenovo M6811 Link Here For Only 600 Bucks


----------



## harshatiyya (May 26, 2012)

steelseries kinzu for 1.2k


----------



## Anish (May 26, 2012)

I have lenovo M6811 Laser mouse.
Bought for 600
Its good and has interchangable dpi settings
two extra buttons near thumb which can be configured.
Nice design
It suits me well. It well fits for 600rs.
The only thing i dont like is its plastic finish - looks like a china made (afterall - lenovo is in china  )


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2012)

Anish said:


> I have lenovo M6811 Laser mouse.
> Bought for 600
> Its good and has interchangable dpi settings
> two extra buttons near thumb which can be configured.
> ...



wow, i have the same one.

the only problem is, when you happen to pres both the mouse buttons at the same time (M1 and M2), the dps button gets activated, dunno why or how.

and the scroll wheel is a bit iffy, else, i use it for tf2 and other fps/rts games, and im totally satisfied with it.

also, its got a nice moulded thumb rest, which has a rubberised inset. very comfy  before, on my old mouse, i used to get finger/hand/wrist problems. none with this mouse.


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2012)

Get Logitech G500 by extending your budget a bit. You won't regret it.


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2012)

why do you guys always say "++budget"???
increasing the budget is almost always impossible for some people, due to obstinate parents or extreme and chronic poverty.

please try to give answers WITHIN the budget, please.


----------



## Anish (May 27, 2012)

@OP: Yeah as doomgiver said, I forgot to mention the cozy - rubberized thumb rest. If you are ok with only two extra buttons, go for it. And, the default action of the two buttons are forward and backward.You can program for a specific task.
@doomgiver: Dude, I have no such issue with the mouse (like the dpi button pressed when both M1 and M2 are pressed). The only thing i dont like is its look.


----------



## tkin (May 27, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> why do you guys always say "++budget"???
> increasing the budget is almost always impossible for some people, due to obstinate parents or *extreme and chronic poverty.*
> 
> please try to give answers WITHIN the budget, please.


 Really....  

Not against poverty, but wonder if such people should be buying computer parts to play games, the parents part is right though.


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2012)

Anish said:


> @doomgiver: Dude, I have no such issue with the mouse (like the dpi button pressed when both M1 and M2 are pressed). The only thing i dont like is its look.



i think it looks smexy, except for the lenovo writ on it. i wanna mod it, but i cant find all the screws.

also, the dpi issue is a chronic one for me,
it screws me over when i play as a heavy on tf2.

breaks my aim. well, good to know you dont suffer.


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> why do you guys always say "++budget"???
> increasing the budget is almost always impossible for some people, due to obstinate parents or extreme and chronic poverty.
> 
> please try to give answers WITHIN the budget, please.




Mainly because the extra money expensed is worth every penny.


----------



## doomgiver (May 28, 2012)

-.- i rest my case.


----------



## RON28 (May 29, 2012)

Logitech Gaming Mouse G500 | Mouse | Flipkart.com yesterday it was in stock bad luck


----------



## yochan (Jul 18, 2012)

hey how much does that lenovo mouse that u guys were talking abt wud cost in maket


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2012)

Around Rs.600 only 
If not available then buy from flipkart: Lenovo M6811 USB 2.0 Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com 

But what's its warranty?


----------

